#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  猜獸人(這樣算是殭屍嗎?)

## 影貓ROKU

各位猜猜看吧！X3
某動畫裡的犬獸人(應該是犬吧？

----------


## 銀牙_新

是"這樣算是殭屍嗎？"裡的 凱爾貝洛斯·萬薩德(ケルベロス・ワンサード)

是冥界的看門人

可是只在第四集前半出現就領便當了...(好可惜)

本來看到他出場很開心的說~

----------


## 銀狼‧杰斯洛特

這樣算是殭屍嗎?  !!

這部超好笑的XDD

"這根本不是KICK"這句話我笑半天

被可惡的金髮女殺了呢..好不甘心

----------


## 影貓ROKU

兩位都答對了!:3
這部就是「這樣算是殭屍嗎?」
他的死真的很可惜T.T

----------

